# Three Days To Go!



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

To the start of the regular NFL season!

And Kaepernick is back in action!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-just-do-it-campaign/?utm_term=.80260aa44e76

I think I put this in the wrong forum, my apologies. I thought I was in the General forum.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> To the start of the regular NFL season!
> 
> And Kaepernick is back in action!
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-just-do-it-campaign/?utm_term=.80260aa44e76


You made this thread just to piss people off. Troll

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since NFL viewership is down almost 30%, this is not a smart marketing move for Nike.

Did anyone see the great photoshop pic of Colon K's head on the body of a Dallas Cowboy cheerleader? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You made this thread just to piss people off. Troll
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


All his threads are.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> To the start of the regular NFL season!
> 
> And Kaepernick is back in action!
> 
> ...


Yes and y'all need to let the owners know that you won't mind paying triple for your tickets to make up for the lost revenue.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Yes and y'all need to let the owners know that you won't mind paying triple for your tickets to make up for the lost revenue.


I'd rather give away free tickets.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I'd rather give away free tickets.


But that won't help with the lost revenue. Politics aside, the NFL is still a business.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. People who think the NFL is losing money should try to get a Hawks season ticket. They'll find they can't even get on the waiting list, because the list is full. Of people who paid a hundred bucks _to hold their place in line._


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. People who think the NFL is losing money should try to get a Hawks season ticket. They'll find they can't even get on the waiting list, because the list is full. Of people who paid a hundred bucks _to hold their place in line._


Yeah, your probably right. The NFL is in fine shape. Tell them to keep up the good work. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't watch NFL and I don't buy Nike's.

Not a problem.

*Rancher*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

azrancher said:


> I don't watch NFL and I don't buy Nike's.
> 
> Not a problem.
> 
> *Rancher*


Yeah, me too. I gave up on the NFL a long time ago.

And I can't remember how long it's been since I bought a pair of Nike's.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

Never bought NFL tickets. Not worth the money and time. If I have ever bought Nike shoes it must be 40 yrs ago. I guess Nike is a sponsor? What about all the other sponsors? WTF...I really don't care. I stand, they kneel. I'll defend their right to their thinking and I'll keep thinking what I think about them.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm wearing a pari of Nike's. 

Go, Hawks!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

woodchipper518 said:


> Never bought NFL tickets.


Sounds like most of the members of the "boycott".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bottom line is too many people still watch and buy merchandise and tickets. Evidence: look at the obscene guaranteed contract being handed out. They make tons so they will never miss the people who left.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Moved to General Talk.

Thought about moving this to the Bunker. Thought better of it.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Moved to General Talk.


Thank you, sorry about this. I thought I was in General Talk.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Thank you, sorry about this. I thought I was in General Talk.


All good. I've made the mistake myself.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The NFL generates most of its revenue from Television and Advertisers. 2017 NFL Revenue ($14.1 Billion) was a record revenue year and the NFL distributed more than $8 Billion ($255 Million to each team) in revenue sharing. Additionally, each team has its own P&L based on its own revenue and expenses. 

The NFL is a privately held corporation and thus does not publish their earnings, however the Green Bay Packers are the only publicly owned team and the info is available to stockholders. 

Bottom line, the NFL experienced one of the best earnings years in 2017. 

However, in my opinion, football in general is in a precarious position. Not only due to its ridiculous stance on political issues, but due to many other factors. I'll say that in the next 30 years, football will show decreasing participation at the youth level and this will certainly affect the NFL. But not in my lifetime.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm wearing a pari of Nike's.
> 
> Go, Hawks!


Must be the new ones: *Dykies!* Extra long tongues, and you can get them off with just one finger


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> To the start of the regular NFL season!
> 
> And Kaepernick is back in action!
> 
> ...


Not throwing a football or leading a offense.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Protests work both ways.

https://www.breitbart.com/sports/20...-to-colin-kaepernicks-just-do-it-ad-campaign/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No NFL in this home, and now no Nike products.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. People who think the NFL is losing money should try to get a Hawks season ticket. They'll find they can't even get on the waiting list, because the list is full. Of people who paid a hundred bucks _to hold their place in line._


just wait until YOUR ANTIFA a-hole buddies begin their road blockage and protesting at the stadium >>>> and the coppers get their usual orders to stand down .....

see what that does to your BS claim to Seattle glory >>> you can be sure - we'll all be laughing ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> To the start of the regular NFL season!
> 
> And Kaepernick is back in action!
> 
> ...


your not the only proud Moooslum promoter ....

_the former pres of Iran wants you to watch the NFL

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad
✔
@ahmadinejad1956
The #NFL season will start this week, unfortunately once again @Kaepernick7 is not on a NFL roster. Even though he is one of the best Quarterbacks in the league.#ColinKaepernick #NFL

1:40 PM - Sep 3, 2018
2,455
2,699 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy
Kaepernick has also found backing from an unlikely source: the former president of Iran, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad. "The #NFL season will start this week, unfortunately once again @Kaepernick7 is not on a NFL roster. Even though he is one of the best Quarterbacks in the league," wrote Ahmadinejad on Twitter on Monday_


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Put the circumstantial pieces of the puzzle together.

Nike makes kneeling for the National Anthem the message of their brand.

The same day, the ex leader of Iran (Achmablowjob (sp?) praises Kaepernick

The Iranian foreign minister comes out and states they are in bed with George Soros.

Ex communist (fact) and Trump hater and ex CIA Chief, John Brennan announces he's rooting for Kaepernick.

John Kerry has been back and forth to Iran and suddenly there is word he is considering running against Trump.

George Soros' dreams go up in smoke if he loses the minority vote.

Trump's popularity among the minorities is growing daily.

Football season is upon us.

The midterm elections are around the corner.

Use the race card to further divide the masses.

Get Trump to say something that pisses off the blacks.

This is a calculated and risky political action by Nike and others....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good job Nike....


> Nike's Kaepernick Ad Has Cost The Company Over $4 Billion So Far


Americans are beyond tired of the Communists. I truly can not wait for the red wave coming in November.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-09-04/nikes-kaepernick-ad-has-cost-company-over-3-billion-so-far


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Good job Nike....
> 
> Americans are beyond tired of the Communists. I truly can not wait for the red wave coming in November.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-09-04/nikes-kaepernick-ad-has-cost-company-over-3-billion-so-far


From the article &#8230;..

And this could be a problem - #BoycottNike is now the number 1 trending topic on Twitter in the US...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Dont care who ya are, that there is funny.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There was a pair in the Seaside Park public bathroom and everyone just pee'd on them... Seems Nike just lost 50% of their customer base.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Robie said:


> Put the circumstantial pieces of the puzzle together.
> 
> Nike makes kneeling for the National Anthem the message of their brand.
> 
> ...


I Give two shits about Nike, or kapernic and I respect that many a men and women have died for his right to kneel.
Hell, I don't care what he does, but the correlation described above, calculating and gambling on a costly mistake, That Trump will piss off the black vote, is wrong, I hope. He is egotistical enough, hope he holds his tongue.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

From an email rec'd today...



> You graduated high school in 2011. Your teenage years were a struggle. You grew up on the wrong side of the tracks. Your mother was the leader of the family and worked tirelessly to keep a roof over your head and food on your plate. Academics were a struggle for you and your grades were mediocre at best. The only thing that made you stand out is you weighed 225 lbs and could run 40 yards in 4.2 seconds while carrying a football. Your best friend was just like you, except he didn't play football. Instead of going to football practice after school, he went to work at McDonalds for minimum wage. You were recruited by all the big colleges and spent every weekend of your senior year making visits to universities where coaches and boosters tried to convince you their school was best. They laid out the red carpet for you. Your best friend worked double shifts at Mickey D's. College was not an option for him. On the day you signed with Big State University, your best friend signed paperwork with his Army recruiter. You went to summer workouts. He went to basic training.
> 
> You spent the next four years living in the athletic dorm, eating at the training table. You spent your Saturdays on the football field, cheered on by adoring fans. Tutors attended to your every academic need. You attended class when you felt like it. Sure, you worked hard. You lifted weights, ran sprints, studied plays, and soon became one of the top football players in the country. Your best friend was assigned to the 101st Airborne Division. While you were in college, he deployed to Iraq once and Afghanistan twice. He became a Sergeant and led a squad of 19 year old soldiers who grew up just like he did. He shed his blood in Afghanistan and watched young American's give their lives, limbs, and innocence for the USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Wasn't written by a vet. Sounds vaguely like a speech I heard Senator Murray give at a Memorial Day service a few years ago. She would have made some of the same errors.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Another article. I didn't realize Nike supplies all the NFL uniforms.

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/kaepernick-has-new-deal-with-nike-though-hes-not-in-nfl/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Doesn't really matter who Nike supplies uniforms for. Trump will win a second term and continue to right the ship. Nike will continue to make money. 

I care more about the ship being righted than I do about Nike making money.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I care more about the ship being righted than I do about Nike making money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I tend to think that goes hand in hand.

ETA: I was talking about businesses making money in a decent economy.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Then Sasquatch, you should be extremely concerned that top aides are withholding critical information from him to keep him from doing stupid things. How can he even _sail_ the ship, let alone correct anything, without accurate information?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...f63ab8b1370_story.html?utm_term=.ab5b7988a32b


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Doesn't really matter who Nike supplies uniforms for. Trump will win a second term and continue to right the ship. Nike will continue to make *much less money for hating on America.*
> 
> I care more about the ship being righted than I do about Nike making money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Fixed it for you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have an old pair of shoes I wear each day. They have a big N on em. I was just fixing to light them up with some charcoal starter but the Warden stopped me saying the N dont stand for Nike but rather for New Balance. Whew.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

{Jammer stares at the N on his sneakers, trying desperately to remember where they came from.}


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> {Jammer stares at the N on his sneakers, trying desperately to remember where they came from.}


China most likely.


----------

